# Difficulty with Trimming



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

Hi, I have an issue with my machine trimming. I'm brand new to embroidery so I'm a little lost. I just purchased a Brother with PE Design Next. I attempted to digitize this myself, but the results were less than desirable lol. I came to the forums and found Dixie Designs. She very quickly sent me back a file with a preview that looks amazing. My issue is having the machine make it look like the file. When I open the file in PE Design it looks perfect, but when I save it to USB and open it on my bother it doesn't trim the jump stitches in Savarino. I checked my machine settings and it is set up to trim the jump, but it isn't. This is the only file I seem to have this problem with. I can randomly pick any other file and the jumps always cut. 

I also downloaded the file straight to USB and did not open it in PE Design and that didn't help either. Any suggestions??

I have attached pics of the open file and a stitch sample. Please excuse the sample, I am still dialing it in and learning about stabilizers.  You can see it didn't trim the jumps.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you receive the file in your native software format? Trims can be lost when saving out a design to another file format. Can your digitizer send you the file in another format?


----------



## SIGN PRO 11645 (Apr 17, 2017)

when the file is created the designer has the option to set up jumps, runs, and trims. on/off or by distance. It's not you or the machine. I hope this helps.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback, but how can I avoid this in the future?

The file was originally sent to me as a dst. When I couldn't get the jump stitches to trim she sent me the file in pes with a screen shot of the file showing the cut for the jump stitches. PE Design Next won't even let me edit the file to add my own trims. Is there anything I can do to get rid of them? This customer is very particular and honestly I'm not fond of the way it looks myself.


----------



## SIGN PRO 11645 (Apr 17, 2017)

the .dst file is only a format that most machines read. the issue is in the digitizing; some people have all the default settings in place and never use custom values. The value needs to be any connection longer then 3 mm will be trimmed. This information needs to be relayed to your source of digitizing.

I learned more from reading other digitizers. Order a design that you can digitize then have the pros do the same file. I own ES by Wilcom so I always order my files .EMB which entitles me to their settings.
Hopefully this helps.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

My understanding is that this was digitized using Wilcom software. I can check and see if she has the value set to trim any connection longer then 3 mm and see if that helps.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Another thing to try - have your digitizer add a color change command after every trim. That will force a trim.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

What machine and file formats are you using? Trims are registered by either trim code or jump count. so if the software or machine are adjusted differently the trims don't register


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Jess, what Brother machine do you have? In the settings menu, there should be a Trim option and it usually has a DST setting number, I have mine set to 3, you can try increasing or decreasing it to see if that helps.

Or send me the file, I'll throw it on the PR1000 and see what happens...


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

Hey Ted, Long time no see. It's just a Brother PR655. I literally bought it for this one job. I have tried changing the DST number setting. Mine defaults to 3 as well. It stitches exactly the same. She converted it from DST to PES and it does exactly the same thing. Everything else we've tried results in minor variations. The tread from the "o" doesn't cut, etc. The only thing that is consistent is that it cuts from the v to the a. I've attached a screen shot of the settings she sent me.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

hey! that last version i sent...with the stitch groups that should trim set to "always" trim...did that make any difference?


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Digidana -just a thought here. Because your word is still an object you would need to get to "inside object" from the drop-down menu in "Connectors". Then you can choose either to "always" trim - or to change the distance of the connecting trim. I did this in the screen shot attached, as "always" trimmed between the "i" and its dot.
Personally I think having all those knots on the back of the garment is not so great -but if the customer wants them......................


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

And looking at it again I should have gone bit less to force a trim between the "v" and the "a".


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

digidana said:


> hey! that last version i sent...with the stitch groups that should trim set to "always" trim...did that make any difference?


So after changing all my settings over and over again, deleting her text node by node, buying the Arial Black font digitized to sub it out for Dana's (note: The one I bought looked terrible compared to hers), having Dana send me a half a dozen or so files...I got no where. I finally had a stupid thought and checked the firmware on the machine...there was an update. I bought it used and it doesn't look like they ever did an update. I'm not exactly sure what that firmware update did, but the file now stitches exactly as shown in the preview. I spent a full work week trying to figure this out and the solution took 5 min. 

Dana, I am so sorry for all of the trouble with this file. The pes and the dst embroider exactly the same. I love the way the file you did looks!! Like I said before, I originally bought this machine for one job, but it doesn't take long for word to spread and more have been lining up!! I'm so glad it finally worked out. I was pulling my hair out trying to figure out how I was going to do this job. Thanks for everything Dana. You really went above and beyond to help me and I really appreciate all you did to try to resolve the situation!!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad to hear it worked out, I would not have thought of that either... Now I have to go check the firmware on both my machines...And glad you found Dana, the only digitizer you will need


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

nottypical said:


> ...there was an update. I bought it used and it doesn't look like they ever did an update. I'm not exactly sure what that firmware update did, but the file now stitches exactly as shown in the preview. I spent a full work week trying to figure this out and the solution took 5 min.


my first thought...i'm gonna knock you out! hahahaha 

second thought....thankful that you figured it out and all is well. it was racking my brain trying to figure out what else i could do and was worried that other designs were having the same problem and people were cussing me (my biggest fear!)

SO glad you figured it out! PHEWWW!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey now Dana, don't be knocking my friend Jess out LOL  

I actually met Jess a few years ago, at of all things, a car show... Turns out we had traded several emails over both of our frustrations with a certain DTG printer... small world...


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

tfalk said:


> Hey now Dana, don't be knocking my friend Jess out LOL  .


ha! i wouldn't ever knock her out. might take out all the trims in her next design just to mess with her tho! hahahaha

small world! i've only met probably 6 customers in 20 years. many i've never heard their voice....its been mostly through emails. i've thought about offering discounts if they send me selfies so i have a face with the email address!


----------



## medic2230 (Mar 12, 2010)

digidana said:


> ha! i wouldn't ever knock her out. might take out all the trims in her next design just to mess with her tho! hahahaha
> 
> small world! i've only met probably 6 customers in 20 years. many i've never heard their voice....its been mostly through emails. *i've thought about offering discounts if they send me selfies so i have a face with the email address!*


I'll remember this next time. 

lol


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

Lol if you did knock me out it would be deserved  I still can't believe it was something that simple.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

tfalk said:


> Hey now Dana, don't be knocking my friend Jess out LOL
> 
> I actually met Jess a few years ago, at of all things, a car show... Turns out we had traded several emails over both of our frustrations with a certain DTG printer... small world...


A car show Ted? It wasn't just any car show, it was a Saleen car show!!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

And if I recall correctly, that show is what caused a 2nd Saleen Mustang to suddenly appear in my garage LOL


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

nice!! i rode in one once...it was crazy awesome. my first car was a '67....loved that car. my son's 97 cobra was stolen from a parking lot xmas eve. they totaled it. heartbreaking!


----------

